

Where Behavior Model meets Early Adopters (Customer Development) - raywu
http://raywu.tumblr.com/post/28921584460/behavior-model-early-adopters

======
raywu
I wrote this post after having been inspired by Nir Eyal and BJ Fogg's
behavior design.

The intersection of product development in the scope of Lean Startup &
behavior design is really fascinating.

Would love a bounce ideas with HackerNews

